

The World’s Most Expensive Comic Book Art - nightbrawler
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2012/09/10-most-expensive-comics/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=twitterclickthru

======
tzs
Suppose that in 1938, someone had bought a large supply of the same paper that
comic books were printed on, along with a large supply of the same ink that
was used. They then put these into storage and waited a decades, until they
knew what comic books from the '30s and '40s were valuable.

Would they then be able to make forgeries of those comics, using their
properly aged paper and ink, and so fool collectors? Or would it be possible
to tell that even though the ink and paper are of the right age, the ink was
recently applied and the whole scheme would fall apart?

